
VsVim Update Released (Version 0.9.3) (VIM extension for Visual Studio) - rayvega
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/jaredpar/archive/2010/11/30/vsvim-update-released-version-0-9-3.aspx
======
rbanffy
I always imagined the intersection of the programmers who love Vi and the
programmers who love Visual Studio was very, very small...

~~~
mmavnn
Not really. Both are excellent tools (in completely different ways).

------
roel_v
How does this relate to ViEmu? Does it work equally well?

~~~
mmavnn
Disclaimer: I've not used ViEmu.

As I understand it, VsVim is a much younger project that is open source,
rapidly progressing and has set itself the goal of being good at the things it
does and not trying to expand those too fast.

ViEmu (not having used it!) seems to try and replace more of the VS
functionality, while VsVim seems to try and be "vim for the editing, leave as
much of the rest intact as possible."

~~~
roel_v
Hmm I'm not sure, there isn't anything I can think of that it 'replaces' in
VS; only the editor parts, obviously. I mean you can still Ctrl-F to search in
a file, but a vimmer would use /<regex> of course. But well if vsvim works...
I'll keep an eye on that project.

(as a side note, I wonder what motivates people to write plugins like this for
fun. If the rage-inducing experience that is writing addins for Office is any
indication of what it's like to write plugins for Visual Studio, I'd rather
burn off my nipples with a hot poker than writing one of them in my spare
time).

Anyway what I love about ViEmu is how over the years it has managed to
incorporate things to give it the true Vim experience that VS couldn't do,
like search highlighting, easy 'search for word under cursor' etc.

(maybe newer versions of VS have these things build in, I've been using ViEmu
and Visual Assist since VS 2003 so I'm not 100% sure any more of what comes
from these plugins or what is 'native' functionality :) ).

------
peregrine
This plugin has been a god send for me. It works well for most basic command
and some complicated ones. The developer is very quick to respond to bugs and
issues; and is accessible via twitter.

Interesting side note is that the developer works for microsoft and as a
result he cannot accept external patches. Which sucks because this is written
in F# and it would be neat to learn some and help out.

